# Need Full Tower Gaming Cabinet



## Cyberghost (Sep 7, 2014)

My Friend needs a full tower gaming cabinet as he wants to put high end graphics cards for gaming. How about Cooler master storm stryker is it good what is the price in India. Please also suggest good cabinets

Budget - 1.5 - 10K


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 7, 2014)

CM stryker is good .  storm trooper is also nice. but both costs more than 10k. ask locally. check out NZXT Phantom 530 which will come under 10k.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 7, 2014)

He wants to buy online  is there any good shopping sites in india that provide a good value for money


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 7, 2014)

^ shipping charge  will be very high for such heavier cabinets unless you buy from flipkart or snapdeal or from websites that offers free delivery.

- - - Updated - - -

for online websites, look at primeabgb,itdepot,mdcomputers,vedantcomputers etc


----------

